Ask HN: What is noprocrast and showdead settings for on Hacker News? - GreekOphion
======
mindcrime
noprocrast is a way you can keep yourself from wasting too much time on HN.
Turn it on and set a "min away" time and you won't be allowed to visit HN
unless the "min away" time has elapsed since your last visit. Set a "max
visit" time and you won't be allowed to spend more than "max visit" time on HN
in any given session.

showdead lets you view "dead" posts. Posts go "dead" due to flagging or action
by the moderators and maybe a couple of other reasons. From what I've seen,
most of them are pure spam, and I - for one - don't advocate turning showdead
on. But you can certainly experiment with it and see what you think.

------
mooism2
When showdead is on, you can see submissions and comments that have been
flagged to death.

When noprocrast is on, you may only view HN for _maxvisit_ minutes at a time,
and must stay away for _minaway_ minutes before returning.

------
runjake
Both your questions are answered in the FAQ, linked at the bottom of every
page on HN.

<http://ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html>

